# Ya think darters would sell?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, i'll make this quick and to the point.

The other day I caught like 40 darters while they were spawning. I'm keeping the big ones because, well I want babies lol. Anywho, on sunday I'm thinking about selling some of the smaller ones (over half of them are small). Do you think they would sell? Just asking because I don't know if I should put them up or not and this kind of activity and population (around here) is rarely encountered and happens maybe once a year.

I have a couple types, supposedly some of them are banded darters, or iowa darters (male and females). I;m having a hard time iding though. I've never had this many at one time and the hard part is though a lot of darters look the smae (or almost the same) and look like other types during the breeding season.

ah well, thx in advance!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yah, I sell em all the time, thats what I went collecting for yesturday


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd buy darters if my parents didn't think shipping was so expensive


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I _think _it may be illegal...

Are you going to be selling these in your state? or shipping them to others using a site such as aquabid? im not sure what exactly the are laws, you probably need a permit. I thought it was illegal to sell, or trade, and legal if you gave (legal) fish away free of charge. But ive seen sites sell iowa and banded darters collected from wisconsin.


if you have a pic we could identify them.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

It all depends on the species. There are several species of darters that are threatened/endangered/sp. of special concern. I catch swamp darters on my canal wall and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, no, maybe, no-way, kinda, sortta  

http://www.nanfa.org/​


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Go to my auctions on here on general auctions.

I've seen them for sale on multiple places. I looked at that list and mine aren't endangered, etc.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww...too bad I can't be here for Sunday auctions....I would love to get some darters...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lydia, I'll probably have some up next weekend if this batch goes good.

Who knows lol...I'm still keeping the real big ones though...some have eggs so I want to get some babies!lol


----------

